

WebGL now in Beta: here comes the 3D web - nswanberg
http://blog.chromium.org/2010/12/webgl-now-in-beta-here-comes-3d-web.html

======
nswanberg
Does this work well or at all on the Cr-48?

~~~
aquadoctorbob
Nope. Not by default, anyway: <http://i.imgur.com/n6iqN.png>

